# 9 Point killed near J. Clark Salyer w/ broadhead in shoulder



## jmaberry (Nov 17, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone shot at a nice 4x4 or 4x5 buck this or last bow season around the Upham area. I was de-boning the buck last night and found a 100 grain muzzy fixed blade in the left shoulderblade....not so bad to the bone huh? GO MAGNUS!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I would think one would be able to tell if it was a hit from this year or last year.

I would also think one would be able to tell if it were a 4x4 or 5x4.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> I would think one would be able to tell if it was a hit from this year or last year.
> 
> I would also think one would be able to tell if it were a 4x4 or 5x4.


lol

I don't know. I've had pretty good luck w/ my Muzzy's. Put one through both shoulder bones of a 150lb field dressed buck years ago at 35 yards...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

jmaberry said:


> Was wondering if anyone shot at a nice 4x4 or 4x5 buck this or last bow season around the Upham area. I was de-boning the buck last night and found a 100 grain muzzy fixed blade in the left shoulderblade....not so bad to the bone huh? GO MAGNUS!!!


 2 posts and your not sure if the deer is a 4x4-4x5. ??? sounds to me you just don't like muzzys and do like magnus???


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> I would think one would be able to tell if it was a hit from this year or last year.
> 
> I would also think one would be able to tell if it were a 4x4 or 5x4.


Well if it was shot early enough this year it could have healed well by now.

And it could have grown another point since last year.....

Do you guys seroiusly not get that or did I totally miss something? :withstupid:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

ReeceCampbell said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > I would think one would be able to tell if it was a hit from this year or last year.
> ...


You could tell. Last years broadhead would be carrying calcium deposits. The wound channel would be well healed. A wound from this year would be very noticeable.

You missed something. :withstupid:


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> ReeceCampbell said:
> 
> 
> > barebackjack said:
> ...


wasnt he referring to the fact that the deer was shot last year and might have grown another point this year?? Just welcoming the new guy to nodakoutdoors haha. This post was not in any way sapposed to be an arguement


----------



## jmaberry (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Reece. Obviously I hadn't removed the meat off the shoulder in its entirety and from experience knew that it was a muzzy broadhead from just the tip of the point sticking out. Upon further investigation and boiling of the shoulder, I found out that it was in fact shot last year and that perhaps it was a 4 x 4 when it had originally been shot. Im not new at this and would go up against jack and bear any day in a North American Big Game hunt. Unfortunately for these guys Id have to say I have been blessed by being able to kill more big game in my short lifetime of hunting from the interior of Alaska to the mountains of Maine than they have probably even seen.


----------

